# Schwinn blue paint



## Craig Allen (May 17, 2018)

Is there a source for Schwinn paint that matches the original colors? I have an early 1960's Schwinn American that is a metallic blue color.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2018)

As far as I know Schwinn never used a metallic paint. The 60's colors were either a solid or a candy/translucent over a silver base coat. Some info in this thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinns-1950s-opal-green-paint.131399/


----------



## Craig Allen (May 18, 2018)

Thank you. Years ago I had a Schwinn tandem redone by a powder coater. Instead of using a silver base, he used a metallic gold to replicate the opal green color and it turned out darn near perfect.


----------



## spoker (May 18, 2018)

lets put this to bed once and for all,postwar schwinns were one solid color until someone found out you could use paint toners over a bright base color to acheive the look of a candied apple,many colors were done not just red[red was the original]all schwinns that were candy were over an bright aluminum undercoat,if you see a red one faded and the undercoat looks gold its because of the red top coat,metallics were a single color paint that was opaque so it didnt matter what the base was,metallics were available on cars they were called glamour colors,sorry about the spelling[chemicals lol]


----------

